# New Huge Squirrely



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

New Huge Squirrely with my Crossman Powermaster 66. the gun is shown in one of my previous posts... I waited out deep into my forest, which initially spooked most of them. But alas, after about an hour and a half of sitting, it all payed off. There he was... eatin' seeds off of the big Maple. I could tell there was no way he would come my way, being as the top of the branches were a good hundred feet up. So, after trying for one shot... too far, of course, I certainly got his attention. (A tipless Predator whizzing by one's head tends to do that) Later I had a second shot as he was coming down the tree. *Pow* Another miss. I knew this next shot would either make it or break it. So, after another half hour I finally got him a good ten or fifteen feet up in a huge Ceder. I was about ten feet from in myself, and had to take the shot through thick brush, but finally got him through the chest, and up into the neck. One shot - One kill. Dropped him instantly.
BEST SHOT EVER.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

but you missed twice!!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

I was just getting his attention. I was hopin to bring him down a little. hehe, i guess i brought him down alright!


----------

